# Re-seeding help. Need to pick a grass seed.



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Can anyone give me some thoughts and opinions on these grass seed options?

I'm in Ohio (44622) and have 12,000sqft and want to do a slit seed over seed this year on my lawn. Not 100% sure what all currently have as I see multiple varieties. But it's mostly TTTF.

My goal is a nice dark color that will mow and stripe nice. I have irrigation that I try and only run as needed.

Currently running a Honda HRX mower with a toro stripping kit.

https://meritseed.com/stadium-mix-turf-seed/

https://meritseed.com/pro-turf-mix/

https://www.outsidepride.com/seed/grass-seed/fescue-grass-seed/combat-extreme-cold-climate-fescue-mix.html


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I can't give you advice but Hogan seed company seems to be a popular choice for high quality seed for the money and if you call and talk to them they will give you seed to match your needs.


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

I've always used SeedSuper Store for my seed. I'm ordering 25lbs of SS1000 Tall Fescue mix. I've always had success with their seed---no weeds. The price is higher but the quality is great.

Also, with a yard the size of 11k, I'd consider getting an entry level commercial walk behind--no more toro striping kit.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I am not familiar with the cultivars mentioned, though I wasn't able to view the outside pride link.

Unless you have heavy shade, I would not get a mix with red and chewing fescues.

I didn't see a seed and other crop analysis in the product information: that is a red flag for me.

Personally, I would pass on these options and look to a TTTF blend from preferred seed, super seed store, or Hogan's -assuming that you don't have a lot of heavy shade.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Also, forgot to mention that one blend has annual ryegrass in it. That is something I would avoid. In my experience annual rye can blend well enough (unless they are producing seeds), but why not go for a pure blend ?

And welcome to TLF.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

The Outside pride stuff I was looking at was the: Combat Extreme Northern Zone.

I considered the SeedSuperStore but I am looking at 50lbs of seed and I am trying to keep it in somewhat of a budget.

I do have around 2,000 sqft that is semi shaded most of the day. The rest is full sun.

I can mow the entire lawn in 45-60 minutes. So I don't see the need for a commercial walk behind. But I have considered the Toro Timemaster.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

social port said:


> I am not familiar with the cultivars mentioned, though I wasn't able to view the outside pride link.
> 
> Unless you have heavy shade, I would not get a mix with red and chewing fescues.
> 
> ...


This is good advice.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

TroyScherer said:


> I considered the SeedSuperStore but I am looking at 50lbs of seed and I am trying to keep it in somewhat of a budget.


I understand; and if you need to cut cost somewhere, it seems like seed would be a good candidate. Seed is just seed after all. But I really do think you will be best served by getting the best seed that you can--a mix containing high performing cultivars for your region and completely free from weed seeds and seed from other crop.

I've never done a fair cost comparison, but I have read that superseedstore becomes more affordable with larger quantities. That being said, I get pretty uncomfortable when I see those prices :shock: 
Take a look at Hogan's and Preferred Seed as alternatives.

Finally, I am just guessing, but I would try TTTF with the shading conditions you describe. During particularly hot months, your semi shaded TTTF may perform better than the areas of full sun. 
And if the TTTF doesn't take, you can try a fine fescue next year in that 2,000sqft area.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Seed Super Store does occasionally sell seed that has very minimal amounts of weed or crop seed. Right now their seed analysis for their sunny and shady mixes both have a little.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Right now their seed analysis for their sunny and shady mixes both have a little.


 

All the more reason to shop around. 
For pre-mixed options, this thread might also be helpful re options at United Seed
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4133&p=76546&hilit=united+seed#p76546


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Transportation costs are a significant portion of seed costs. To reduce costs, a really good approach is to find local seed suppliers. It looks like there is a seed company in Akron called "Oliger Seed Co." that has a "Best of the Blues" blend that looks quite good. Their website says "Wholesale Only." I'd be inclined to give them a call (not an email; a lot of these seed companies prefer to interact with customers over the phone, although some with strong internet presence (which Oliger Seed Co appears to have) do fine with email) and ask if they can recommend a retail store in your area that carries their products. They'll either be able to refer you to a local company that works with them, or they may be willing to sell you a 25# or 50# bag of seed directly.

I would suspect that the cost will be between 50% to 75% less than the online seed sellers that cater to lawn enthusiasts like us with low volume purchases.

You're also in farm country - there are seed suppliers all over. Many of them carry, or can get, elite grass seed.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Transportation costs are a significant portion of seed costs. To reduce costs, a really good approach is to find local seed suppliers. It looks like there is a seed company in Akron called "Oliger Seed Co." that has a "Best of the Blues" blend that looks quite good. Their website says "Wholesale Only." I'd be inclined to give them a call (not an email; a lot of these seed companies prefer to interact with customers over the phone, although some with strong internet presence (which Oliger Seed Co appears to have) do fine with email) and ask if they can recommend a retail store in your area that carries their products. They'll either be able to refer you to a local company that works with them, or they may be willing to sell you a 25# or 50# bag of seed directly.
> 
> I would suspect that the cost will be between 50% to 75% less than the online seed sellers that cater to lawn enthusiasts like us with low volume purchases.
> 
> You're also in farm country - there are seed suppliers all over. Many of them carry, or can get, elite grass seed.


Oliger Seed Company is excellent. They are a wholesaler but will happily give a list of local retailers. I used their E plus mix which is 50/50 KBG/PRG. All excellent cultivars. EH Griffiths is out of Pittsburgh but will ship anywhere.

Make an account to see the actual prices. They also sell other lawn related stuff.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Another one to try in Ohio is Advance Turf solutions. They have really good seed. Also don't buy the yellow jacket (coated seed). You are paying for half the weight being inert matter that helps the seed stay moist.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Any blend with Annual Ryegrass should be avoided. My opinion on buying grass seed is not to go cheap. You only get to pick it once, so make sure you get it right the first time. The price difference between 10lbs+ may not be as much as you think between a blue or gold tag certified bag of elite cultivars vs. inferior cultivars and high weed %. If you want some more options check here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4648


----------



## Dooman185 (Jul 6, 2018)

Has anyone tried Pennington Kentucky Blue Grass seed?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pennington is just a brand name. You will need to flip the bag and look at the sticker to see what's included in the blend. There are a few good cultivars in brand name stuff (I think HD has a good TTTF), but most are overpriced or not great or include annual ryegrass or too many weed seed.

This thread has a list of places to get good quality seed. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4648


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

social port said:


> Hogan's -assuming that you don't have a lot of heavy shade.


Are you saying Hogan's would not be a good option for purchasing TTTF if in heavy (or fairly heavy) shade?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

PokeGrande said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > Hogan's -assuming that you don't have a lot of heavy shade.
> ...


Sorry, my writing was not clear. I only meant that TTTF would not be ideal in an area that is heavily shaded-be it TTTF from Hogan's or any other company.

For the semi-shaded conditions you describe, I would try TTTF to see if it might grow. If not, consider alternative fescues for the shaded areas next year.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback and input. I am leaning towards a more TTTF seed and lawn.

If I can get a slit seeder would I need to or be able to cut back on the amount of seed?

I'm going to call a few of the these options and see what I can find out and get. The reason for looking at *Merit Seed* was because they are semi-local to me. I'm going to see if I can get a crop analysis.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey @PokeGrande , I responded to you assuming that you were OP.

For heavily shaded areas, TTTF may struggle. That is when you can begin to consider alternatives such as fine fescue.

Hogan's does have blends suited to partial shade and heavy shade, but I don't know what grass types are in those blends.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Just want to throw my $.02 in.

I was shopping seed earlier this summer and i defaulted to Seed Super Store. I purchased from them last year (got a personal KBG blend that was 0% weed and other crop) and was a reasonable price, but a tad pricier. This year i when i looked for a 50# bag of TTTF mix, they wanted $337! I spit up my coffee. I called Hogan's seed and spoke with the owner Bob. He's a great guy and loves to talk grass. Spent over 30 minutes on the phone with him. We talked and settled on one of his mixes. 50#s for $2.10 a #. Total, $105 and that included shipping! Can't beat that price my friends! And of course 0-0 Weed - Other crop. I'll never pay for weed seeds again.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Are you sure shipping was not additional ??


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

SJ Lawn said:


> Are you sure shipping was not additional ??


 :?


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

social port said:


> Hey @PokeGrande , I responded to you assuming that you were OP.
> 
> For heavily shaded areas, TTTF may struggle. That is when you can begin to consider alternatives such as fine fescue.
> 
> Hogan's does have blends suited to partial shade and heavy shade, but I don't know what grass types are in those blends.


Thanks for the clarification. Here in Oklahoma, TTTF is what is grown in the shade. The heat and humidity is too much for fine fescue and similar. My front lawn is shaded by two huge oak trees. The heinz 57 mixture of tall fescue is doing rather well this summer - I have irrigation plus the first year on a preventive fungicide program. Half of it gets morning sun and all of it gets some filtered sun through the canopy throughout the day.

On two different side strip patches, I plan to reno and reseed with a TTTF blend. With the main section, I was just going to overseed so I was thinking of calling Hogan's to see what he/they might recommend.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@PokeGrande wow, it is so easy to underestimate how regional differences impact choice of turf. I seem to recall talking with you previously re TTTF in OK. 
I think calling Bob is a great plan. Good seed at a good price, and expert, experienced recommendations tailored to your conditions.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

TroyScherer said:


> Thanks for the feedback and input. I am leaning towards a more TTTF seed and lawn.
> 
> If I can get a slit seeder would I need to or be able to cut back on the amount of seed?
> 
> I'm going to call a few of the these options and see what I can find out and get. The reason for looking at *Merit Seed* was because they are semi-local to me. I'm going to see if I can get a crop analysis.


That is an interesting question, and I really don't know the answer. I don't know if there are any studies that address this question.
In theory, if you improve seed to soil contact, then you should improve germination rates.

But, if it were me, I would not follow this line of thought too far. You will likely have a high rate of germination anyway if you have good seed, achieve good seed to soil contact, and give the seeds adequate water. Using a slit seeder may help with providing a nice space for germination, but I would use the recommended amount of seed-neither less nor more. 
Also, you may need to make double passes (horizontal and vertical) with the seeder. That is something you may want to research if you go that route.

Again, I'm not sure, but that is how I would proceed.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I managed to get the seed analysis for the Merit seed.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

LawnNerd said:


> Just want to throw my $.02 in.
> 
> I was shopping seed earlier this summer and i defaulted to Seed Super Store. I purchased from them last year (got a personal KBG blend that was 0% weed and other crop) and was a reasonable price, but a tad pricier. This year i when i looked for a 50# bag of TTTF mix, they wanted $337! I spit up my coffee. I called Hogan's seed and spoke with the owner Bob. He's a great guy and loves to talk grass. Spent over 30 minutes on the phone with him. We talked and settled on one of his mixes. 50#s for $2.10 a #. Total, $105 and that included shipping! Can't beat that price my friends! And of course 0-0 Weed - Other crop. I'll never pay for weed seeds again.


I bought a 50# bag of TTTF from him a few weeks ago and let's just say he must have loved you. He charged me shipping and $2.20 per pound. Not a big difference, but came to much more than $105.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

How come Hogan's seed says not sod quality, where something from SSS says sod quality? What are the differences/qualifications to call it sod quality.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Buddy said:


> How come Hogan's seed says not sod quality, where something from SSS says sod quality? What are the differences/qualifications to call it sod quality.


I need to check mine to see if it says anything like that, but I remember him telling me that his stuff was Sod Quality - but I don't remember reading anything on my receipts stating either way. Will check that out from my bag of seed this evening.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> > How come Hogan's seed says not sod quality, where something from SSS says sod quality? What are the differences/qualifications to call it sod quality.
> ...


I'm just curious as I see the picture @LawnNerd posted above showing that on his tag. I've seen it a few times so curious the differences.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

LawnNerd said:


> Just want to throw my $.02 in.
> 
> I was shopping seed earlier this summer and i defaulted to Seed Super Store. I purchased from them last year (got a personal KBG blend that was 0% weed and other crop) and was a reasonable price, but a tad pricier. This year i when i looked for a 50# bag of TTTF mix, they wanted $337! I spit up my coffee. I called Hogan's seed and spoke with the owner Bob. He's a great guy and loves to talk grass. Spent over 30 minutes on the phone with him. We talked and settled on one of his mixes. 50#s for $2.10 a #. Total, $105 and that included shipping! Can't beat that price my friends! And of course 0-0 Weed - Other crop. I'll never pay for weed seeds again.


@LawnNerd are you sure you didn't pay any shipping? $105 for 50# delivered?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> > How come Hogan's seed says not sod quality, where something from SSS says sod quality? What are the differences/qualifications to call it sod quality.
> ...


My bags had a note stating that it was not sod quality. I remember being surprised as well.
As to the difference, I don't know. Eric G had a post on this recently. I'll see if I can find it.
But for me, quality cultivars + 0.00% weed and other crop seed are what matters most.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

It's a link in this thread.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4648


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Buddy said:


> sanders4617 said:
> 
> 
> > Buddy said:
> ...


Alright, so i talked with BOB @ Hogan (owner) about this. He purchases Gold label seed from the growers, and then mixes it and sells the mixes. The reason he's not labeled is that in order to be labeled GOLD he'd have to have all his mixes re-certified since he is not just redistributing the original item.

That's why it's not gold. But as you can see in the pic, it's gold. It's clean. He did tell me that he is inspected by Tennessee and Kentucky on a regular basis to verify his tags are truthful.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

@jessehurlburt I was wrong. I did pay shipping. $35 for shipping. So $140 Total.

MY BAD Y'ALL!


----------

